# bow or cross bow?



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

ive been on one side and the other on what kind of bow to get 
and well noticed this part of the forums and well which type of bow is more accurate than the other? i have never shot anything other than a beginners bow when i was like 10 but never a cross bow


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Check the laws in your state to see if a crossbow is even legal for whatever it is you'll be hunting. I've got one, but it's useless because nothing can be shot with it except for deer in rifle season. Real bows are much more fun to shoot, imo, anyways. If I wanted to take forever to be able to shoot something held up to my shoulder I'd shoot a real gun. If you really want a crossbow, though, just check your state laws and go from there.


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

ah oh yeah haha forgot about the state law about those
i guess ill go with the bow so im not as restricted


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good choice, the crossbow is sort of fun for dinking around with but it's not really that practical.


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha yeah i was expecting somthing like that
and well this may be a bit off topic but what is that red guy in your signature?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Red guy?


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

uuhh guy with red hair and red coat right after "i killed the count"


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You're a deprived kid aren't you? It's Count Chocula! Duh! :lol:


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha
wait isn't that from a cereal box?
hahaha i dont really like cereal well i just dont like the milk


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Exactly. I killed the Count; I ate him.


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

ahahahah nice
:beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

weasle what kind of xbow you got? i got a barnett wildcat c5 i think it is and its fun to just mess around and shoot targets with


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine's a no-name POS that my stepdad found in a dumpster when he lived in Minneapolis. It's fun, but my bow shoots faster than it does and the crossbow's so loud it sounds like a couple 2x4's crashing together when I shoot it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

weasle414 said:


> Mine's a no-name POS that my stepdad found in a dumpster when he lived in Minneapolis. It's fun, but my bow shoots faster than it does and the crossbow's so loud it sounds like a couple 2x4's crashing together when I shoot it.


Well that would explain your opinion and lack of knowledge about crossbows.

Find a pro-shop and shoot a decent crossbow such as Excalibur or Ten Point to name a couple.

Oh and what makes you think your compound (invented in the 1960's) is more of a *real bow* than my crossbow ( invented somewhere around the 1100"s or perhaps earlier)

huntin1


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

barrnetts are nice too huntin1 at least i like my c5 over the excalibur i shot mines not that loud either and for someone who bowhunted and got in an accident or such and couldnt pull a normal bow anymore could get a crossbow and it would almost be the same thing as before i would love it if i could hunt with mine in mn but i cant unfortunetly


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Good choice, the crossbow is sort of fun for dinking around with but it's not really that practical.


It is very practical if you live in a area where you can't shoot firearms during gun season. Legally we can't use a bow during gun season but we can use a crossbow. I do enjoy shooting my vertical bow more though.


----------

